# Would You Squat in The Old Moose Lake, MN, High School? It's Haunted!



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2019)

I believe This building is still abandoned--the old Moose Lake High School. Only thing is--It's haunted!

Duluth Paranormal Society Investigates What Can't Be Explained - Fox21Online - https://www.fox21online.com/2017/10/29/duluth-paranormal-society-investigates-cant-explained/


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 23, 2019)

id be more inclined to take these people seriously if their website didnt look like it was from angelfire in 1998.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> id be more inclined to take these people seriously if their website didnt look like it was from angelfire in 1998.



But the question is would you squat there overnight?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 23, 2019)

sure, why not? as of 2017 though it seems like the lights were still working so id be more concerned about a real person walking up on me who works at or maintains the place then anything else.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh I think the building is big enough to find a good hiding place for the night.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 23, 2019)

DoctorZ said:


> Oh I think the building is big enough to find a good hiding place for the night.



i kinda like to shy away from places with ghost hunting crews walking around. my only gripe would be the unwanted attention from any kind of media looking for a ghost while im trying to shit in a bag in a corner.

but yea, of course id stay there if yer asking if im afraid of a ghost. im sure half the places ive slept have some kinda spooky story associated with em. i lived in richmond virginia for almost a decade on and off and if theres any city besides nola that has its share of spooky history id say rva takes the cake and ive never seen of heard anything paranormal at all that wasnt drug related.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone squatting there would just re-hype the hauntness of the site...imagine hearing voices and trying to pack up and hide...they'd here footsteps voices and all the noises. Lol.


----------



## CouchPunx (Nov 23, 2019)

Theres a murder cabin in keddie thats been empty since the 80s, ive always wanted to try and spend a summer there. Guy killed a whole family with a clawhammer, supposedly escaped on a train


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 24, 2019)

I would totally squat there, the electricity is on! Maybe the spooky sounds are from someone living there, hiding when the crew of ghost hunters comes. Why would an abandoned high school be haunted, was there a mass death there?


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> I would totally squat there, the electricity is on! Maybe the spooky sounds are from someone living there, hiding when the crew of ghost hunters comes. Why would an abandoned high school be haunted, was there a mass death there?



I have not heard of any mass killings or anything at Moose Lake School, but up along the North Shore, North of Duluth, in Grand Marais, MN, there is a woman who Channels Aliens from distant stars into her back yard. The paranormal activity has probably spread out all over the area:

Aliens on Minnesota's North Shore: Galactic receiving station opens in Grand Marais | City Pages - http://www.citypages.com/news/nordic-aliens-on-the-north-shore-a-galactic-receiving-station-opens-in-grand-marais/507692481


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 24, 2019)

CouchPunx said:


> Theres a murder cabin in keddie thats been empty since the 80s, ive always wanted to try and spend a summer there. Guy killed a whole family with a clawhammer, supposedly escaped on a train



WHAT?! I've spent some time in Keddie, I would've stayed from the tracks if I knew that. You got a link or something? I'd love to see that shit.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 24, 2019)

Nevermind. Found it. Totally going here next time:

Keddie murders - Wikipedia - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keddie_murders


That shit is still part of the resort, man! Wow....


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 24, 2019)

DoctorZ said:


> I have not heard of any mass killings or anything at Moose Lake School, but up along the North Shore, North of Duluth, in Grand Marais, MN, there is a woman who Channels Aliens from distant stars into her back yard. The paranormal activity has probably spread out all over the area:
> 
> Aliens on Minnesota's North Shore: Galactic receiving station opens in Grand Marais | City Pages - http://www.citypages.com/news/nordic-aliens-on-the-north-shore-a-galactic-receiving-station-opens-in-grand-marais/507692481



https://squattheplanet.com/threads/ufos-an-craft-weve-filmed.38551/


----------



## Undercity (Nov 25, 2019)

I've been urban exploring for five years now and I have yet to see a single supernatural entity. Some spooky stuff, but all of it had logical explanations.


----------



## CouchPunx (Nov 25, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Nevermind. Found it. Totally going here next time:
> 
> Keddie murders - Wikipedia - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keddie_murders
> 
> ...



https://maps.app.goo.gl/ydamcEYBZ5Km4x2r9
I think this is it. Some people pointed it out to me a few years ago, it was all boarded up.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 25, 2019)

Undercity said:


> I've been urban exploring for five years now and I have yet to see a single supernatural entity. Some spooky stuff, but all of it had logical explanations.



If you start dabbling into the Occult, you will start seeing supernatural entities. If you stay away from the Occult and Devil Worship practices, you probably won't see anything that can't be explained. An example of the occult that most don't think of is Ouija Boards, or being hypnotized, but there are many other things too.

Of course many people see weird things if they're High or Drunk too.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 26, 2019)

I've squatted places that were haunted it was no bueno. Trying to sleep with weird noises going on and the feeling of something otherworldly being around you. No fun, no sleep, no good.
I'm against it and avoid places that I suspect are haunted.
The first time it happened I totally wasn't expecting it and haven't changed my mind since. It may not bother some people but then again there's usually something seriously wrong with that person that they totally refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 26, 2019)

This reminded me of this guys YouTube channel.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 26, 2019)

I would. Probably no different then whats going on in my house. If its not trying to cause your harm then you learn to live with it. 

Here in my house we have footsteps at night in the crawl space. The door knob rattle on the bathroom door rattles. I have a few bells on the front door. It likes to play with the bells. It was hella sketchy at first but I learn to live with it.


----------



## Johny (Dec 1, 2019)

Squared an abandoned children's mental hospital in Texas every one swore was haunted , was nice had beds was out of the wind and cold and could lock the door behind me and sleep without worrying about anyone coming up on me .at the time I had pneumonia and it was something like 4° outside so all those were a plus .


----------



## Minky (Jun 5, 2020)

Any more updates on the haunted school in Moose Lake? Not real far from me.


----------

